# cerberus



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey i tried using the cerberus app and didn't really care for it. I set up the code to be punched in at screen lock when i was testing the app. I decided i don't want it and tried to uninstall and used titanium bu and it defiantly was removed however remnants of it are left behind. I now can not get the decode unlock to go away. I have to enter it every time and its very annoying. Any idea on how to get rid of it Completely? Thank you kindly!


----------

